# الكلمة الطيبة



## candy shop (24 يونيو 2007)

كلمات بسيطة لكنها جارحة​
لاحظت أن هناك أشخاص يتلذذون ويتعمدون جرح الآخرين في حديثهم

هؤلاء الأشخاص لا يراعون مشاعر الآخرين و يلقون كلمات بسيطة لكنها جارحة ويشعرون بسعادة
عندما يرون دموع الآخرين .

هؤلاء لا يعلمون بأن الكلمة الجارحة مثل السم الذي يقتل الإنسان ببطء

الا يعلم هؤلاء بأن الكلمة الطيبة صدقة ..و إنها مثل البلسم الذي يشفي جروح الآخرين ومثل الماء الذي يروي الظمآن . وبأنها ترفع من معنويات الإنسان وتشعره بقيمته كانسان .

لماذا نجرح الآخرين ونتناسى بأنهم بشر من لحم ودم وبأن لهم مشاعر وأحاسيس ؟

و لم لا نقدر و نحترم مشاعر الآخرين مثل ما نقدر ونحترم مشاعرنا ؟

قد تقول لشخص ما بأنه متخلف أو معقد او غبي على سبيل المزح أو النقد ولكنك لا تعلم بأنك تجرحه و تحط من قيمته كانسان خاصة إذا كان شخصا حساسا. 

عندما تسمع حديث لأشخاص يتناقشون فانك تجد سيلا من الكلمات الجارحة وكأن هذا الكاتب أو الشخص الذي يتحدثون عنه حجر لا يشعر ولا يحس .

لم لا نستخدم الكلمة الطيبة في المزح و في النقد وفي حديثنا بدلا من التجريح و الاهانه أم انه يجب جرح الآخرين حتى نكون نقاد ناجحين وأشخاص مرحين .
فإذا كنت تريد أن تكون شخصا محبوبا أو ناقدا ناجحا فعليك بالكلمة الطيبة فهي تدل على حسن و سمو خلق الشخص ولباقته ، أما الكلمة الجارحة فإنها تدل على خبث و دناءة الشخص.


فلتبتعد أيها الناقد و الإنسان عن الكلام الجارح لتسمو بروحك عن الكلام الجارح و الدنئ لتصبح إنسانا بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى​


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الكلمة الطيبة*

ميرسي كتير على الموضوع المهم ياكاندى 
وفعلا ساعات كتير كلمة واحدة بتأثر في حياة انسان لفترة طويلة بيقضيها في حزن بسبب الكلمة دى 
ياريت الكل يخلي باله من مشاعر الاشخاص اللى بيتعامل معاهم 
بس كمان انا عايزة اقول ان في ناس كتير بيجرحوا اللى حواليهم من غير قصد يعنى بيكونوا مجروحين و بداخلهم غضب مكبوت بيطلعوه في الناس اللى قدامهم طبعا دة غلط بس دي مش طبيعتهم ولو ردينا عليهم بكلمات طيبة ممكن يبقوا اشخاص كويسين
ربنا يباركك ياقمر​


----------



## candy shop (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الكلمة الطيبة*

ميرسى يا نونو 

بس عايزه اقولك لما يكون الانسان مجروح

غلط انه يجرح اللى قادمه لان مش كل الناس ممكن تستحمل

شكراا ليكى يا حببتى

وربنا معاكى​


----------



## النهيسى (24 مارس 2009)

_شكرا للموضوع الرائع جدا الرب يبارككم​_


----------



## وليم تل (24 مارس 2009)

شكرا كاندى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> _شكرا للموضوع الرائع جدا الرب يبارككم​_


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك يا نهيسى​


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ودمتى بود​


 
شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك يا وليم​


----------



## لي شربل (28 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيو ع موضوعك الحلو كاندي
اديش ملاحظات مهمة بيحتاج كل منا يراعيها .
الله معك يبارك حياتك وخدمتك .*​


----------



## rana1981 (28 مارس 2009)

*شكرا عالموضوع الرائع يا كاندي​*


----------



## kalimooo (30 مارس 2009)

جميل جداااا يا كاندي

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (5 أبريل 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *ثانكيو ع موضوعك الحلو كاندي*
> 
> *اديش ملاحظات مهمة بيحتاج كل منا يراعيها .*
> 
> *الله معك يبارك حياتك وخدمتك .*​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (5 أبريل 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *شكرا عالموضوع الرائع يا كاندي​*



شكراااااااااااااااا ليكى يا رانا

ربنا يرعاكى​


----------



## candy shop (5 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا كاندي
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا كليمو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الياس السرياني (8 أبريل 2009)

شكراً أختي الغالية كاندي
ربنا يسمع منك ويدّيني القوة عشان مااتكلمش كلمات جارحة لأي حد
الرب يبارك فيكِ وفي قلبك الكبير​


----------



## candy shop (8 أبريل 2009)

elias017 قال:


> شكراً أختي الغالية كاندي​
> ربنا يسمع منك ويدّيني القوة عشان مااتكلمش كلمات جارحة لأي حد
> 
> الرب يبارك فيكِ وفي قلبك الكبير ​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## اني بل (15 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي خالص ....وربنا يباركك


----------



## fouad78 (15 أبريل 2009)

اللسان ممكن يكون سيف نجرح ونؤذي الناس وممكن يكون مرهم فيه الشفاء
ولكن كما قال الرب بأنه من فضلة القلب يتكلم اللسان
بجد أنا إذا جرحت أحد بكلمة بضل أفكر طول اليوم كيف أصححها
ميرسي ليكي كتير يا كاندي سلام ونعمة​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل اوووى يا كاندى 

ميرررسى على الموضوع 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## candy shop (19 أبريل 2009)

joyful song قال:


> ميرسي خالص ....وربنا يباركك


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (19 أبريل 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> اللسان ممكن يكون سيف نجرح ونؤذي الناس وممكن يكون مرهم فيه الشفاء​
> ولكن كما قال الرب بأنه من فضلة القلب يتكلم اللسان
> بجد أنا إذا جرحت أحد بكلمة بضل أفكر طول اليوم كيف أصححها
> 
> ميرسي ليكي كتير يا كاندي سلام ونعمة​


 
شىء جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (19 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل اوووى يا كاندى ​
> 
> ميرررسى على الموضوع ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك يا كوكو​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 أبريل 2009)

جمييل جدا يا كاندى


موضوع مهم ونصايح جميله​


----------



## candy shop (21 أبريل 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> جمييل جدا يا كاندى​
> 
> 
> 
> موضوع مهم ونصايح جميله​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (18 مايو 2009)




----------



## candy shop (31 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


 

شكرااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك يا هابى​


----------

